# Features not available outside US



## tastech (Jan 15, 2008)

As a very new user (less than a week) I do like most of what Tivo does but am disappointed that I have very little control over the Now Playing Menu.

Currently the menu shows that I can download the Harry Potter movie, which uses the UBOX, a service not available outside the US.

I also resent having an advertisement for a trip to Australia on a box that I am clearly paying a monthly fee to use. Am I to understand that I am forced to live with these ads?

The box knows it region from the setup information, and also the account information. Why show me features I can not use? Get rid of them!


----------



## bhall6969 (May 29, 2006)

I am also a "TiVo Lover" and want to know if anyone has any information of when Canadian's will be able to download Unbox Movies from Amazon.com through my TiVo. I have the menu for it and I am able to go in and browse movies, though can't download.


----------

